# New guy, Brand new to the sport/hobby!



## DTrent90 (Dec 27, 2021)

Hey everyone just wanted to introduce myself. New to archery completely got hooked on it after watching alot of Cam Hanes so I decided to commit and went down to the local shop and grabbed myself a beautiful PSE Brute NXT. I couldn't be more happier with it so far and the near high you get from hitting good shots and really feeling a good solid shot. There's nothing like it. I'm here hopefully to get some good advice or even meet some people into archery in the area possibly to shoot with or even hunt with in the future. Thought I would go ahead and add a picture of my target immediately after I bought the bow after studying relentlessly I was able to sight it relatively easily and after just a couple minutes became much more adept with it. After a few months I hope to be robinhooding consistently. Cheers every it'll be a pleasure meeting you all.


----------



## Composite (Sep 18, 2021)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## DTrent90 (Dec 27, 2021)

Composite said:


> Welcome Aboard


Appreciate it. Pleasure to be here hopefully found the right place to get some good advice.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## DPNW (Dec 20, 2021)

welcome!


----------



## DTrent90 (Dec 27, 2021)

buttercup said:


> Welcome from Penn State


Thank you! It's a pleasure.


----------



## DTrent90 (Dec 27, 2021)

buttercup said:


> Welcome from Penn State


Thank you. Please to meet you!


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## PMBRIGGS (Feb 12, 2017)

Welcome to the obsession!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

DTrent90.


----------



## DTrent90 (Dec 27, 2021)

PMBRIGGS said:


> Welcome to the obsession!


It's like working out or training Muay Thai..... proficiency, dedication,......and reps reps reps reps reps reps lol


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome to AT


----------



## therobertroland (Dec 4, 2021)

DTrent90 said:


> It's like working out or training Muay Thai..... proficiency, dedication,......and reps reps reps reps reps reps lol


Not a bad grouping! Welcome to the community.


----------



## Silentturtle (Dec 26, 2021)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Toyotanos (Dec 18, 2021)

Welcome! Archery is a fantastically fun sport and it looks like you're off to a good start!


----------



## Rob999archer (Dec 26, 2021)

DTrent90 said:


> Hey everyone just wanted to introduce myself. New to archery completely got hooked on it after watching alot of Cam Hanes so I decided to commit and went down to the local shop and grabbed myself a beautiful PSE Brute NXT. I couldn't be more happier with it so far and the near high you get from hitting good shots and really feeling a good solid shot. There's nothing like it. I'm here hopefully to get some good advice or even meet some people into archery in the area possibly to shoot with or even hunt with in the future. Thought I would go ahead and add a picture of my target immediately after I bought the bow after studying relentlessly I was able to sight it relatively easily and after just a couple minutes became much more adept with it. After a few months I hope to be robinhooding consistently. Cheers every it'll be a pleasure meeting you all.
> View attachment 7531022


Welcome. Great first bow.. it's addictive! Around here there are walking courses which add an extra dynamic than just standing on the range line. Go to Google maps and type archery so you can scout archery clubs


----------



## DTrent90 (Dec 27, 2021)

therobertroland said:


> Not a bad grouping! Welcome to the community.


Thank you.


----------



## DTrent90 (Dec 27, 2021)

Rob999archer said:


> Welcome. Great first bow.. it's addictive! Around here there are walking courses which add an extra dynamic than just standing on the range line. Go to Google maps and type archery so you can scout archery clubs


Clubs?


----------



## Rob999archer (Dec 26, 2021)

DTrent90 said:


> Clubs?


Clubs; as in an archery club where you can go shoot. Where I'm at 90% are free and donation based. They do working parties every so often to keep the range and trails up


----------



## DTrent90 (Dec 27, 2021)

Rob999archer said:


> Clubs; as in an archery club where you can go shoot. Where I'm at 90% are free and donation based. They do working parties every so often to keep the range and trails up


I'll see if I can find one local.


----------



## Rage76 (May 9, 2009)

Welcome , you're gonna love this,so much knowledge and opinion out there, but remember take it all in but simplify it to what works best for you and your set up!!!


----------



## DTrent90 (Dec 27, 2021)

Thank you! Stoked to be here!


----------



## Tenn47 (Feb 25, 2020)

Welcome to AT looks like you are off to a good start. Enjoy your new hobby. Don’t be afraid to ask questions someone will have an answer


----------



## DTrent90 (Dec 27, 2021)

Tenn47 said:


> Welcome to AT looks like you are off to a good start. Enjoy your new hobby. Don’t be afraid to ask questions someone will have an answer


Thank you and definitely on the answers the forum is great already had a question about wax and it probably wasn't 20 seconds and answers are already coming in, it's great.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## TKrilla88 (Dec 23, 2021)

Welcome aboard !


----------



## DTrent90 (Dec 27, 2021)

TKrilla88 said:


> Welcome aboard !


Thanks man, pleasure to be here!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Welcome!

My First piece of advice for you is to modify one of your goals a bit. You should desire to be good enough to occasionally robinhood arrows instead of actually trying to robinhood a bunch of arrows. Arrows are too expensive for that! LOL! You want to get to where you are too nervous to shoot at the same spot (out to a certain distance anyway) for fear of ruining arrows. Whenever I ruin an arrow I cringe and call myself a dummy for doing whatever I did to ruin that arrow.

Anyway, have fun with it. It’s a great sport and you can certainly learn a lot here. Like anything online you’ll have to deal with some nonsense every once in a while but it’s best to not get caught up in it. Move past it and glean what you can from all of the good content here.


----------



## DTrent90 (Dec 27, 2021)

Predator said:


> Welcome!
> 
> My First piece of advice for you is to modify one of your goals a bit. You should desire to be good enough to occasionally robinhood arrows instead of actually trying to robinhood a bunch of arrows. Arrows are too expensive for that! LOL! You want to get to where you are too nervous to shoot at the same spot (out to a certain distance anyway) for fear of ruining arrows. Whenever I ruin an arrow I cringe and call myself a dummy for doing whatever I did to ruin that arrow.
> 
> Anyway, have fun with it. It’s a great sport and you can certainly learn a lot here. Like anything online you’ll have to deal with some nonsense every once in a while but it’s best to not get caught up in it. Move past it and glean what you can from all of the good content here.


Lol that is an extremely good point man, I think you know what I meant but it's a very good point man I'll try to "damn near Robinhood" 🤣🤣


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome from Tennessee.....where are you based?


----------



## DTrent90 (Dec 27, 2021)

dkoeppel said:


> Welcome from Tennessee.....where are you based?


From Central Indiana originally but just recently moved to Concord, North Carolina. Just north of Charlotte.


----------



## NPET51 (Dec 28, 2021)

Welcome! Great bow choice. Wish you success in all of your archery endeavors!


----------



## briandride (May 25, 2011)

Welcome! You won’t regret it, although your bank account might. Sometimes I think a crack addiction may be cheaper but don’t know cause I’ve never tried it. Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## DGotto5 (Nov 2, 2021)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## UF.Plowboy (Dec 29, 2021)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Nicholaslove (Jan 11, 2019)

Welcome from Minnesota!


----------



## UsernameRequired (Dec 9, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## TKrilla88 (Dec 23, 2021)

Welcome !!


----------



## Topman09 (Dec 25, 2021)

Welcome to AT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

